# changing draw length on a Micro Midas 3



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

You dont need a press . Just loosen the screws and move module to whicheve hole you need.


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks...I'm off to get it done.
Randy


----------

